
Show HN: StreetEasy Plus – Chrome Plugin for Better Apartment Hunting in NYC - mattkenefick
https://medium.com/@polymermallard/chrome-plugin-streeteasy-plus-3bbbfc1d9b9c
======
mattkenefick
This is a plugin that extends the website StreetEasy.com which is used for
apartment hunting in NYC / NJ area.

I was recently on the hunt for an apartment and thought of a bunch of features
I wish the website had, so I wrote this plugin to add what I could.

Decided to share in case someone needs to use it, or it can inspire someone,
or if anyone thinks of anything additional that would be helpful.

------
Lagogarda
Looks neat, thanks

